# I'm moving to Toronto!



## chicadeb (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,

My name's Debbie, I'm British and on 21st September I'll be coming to Toronto to live. I'll be joining my Canadian boyfriend who'll be studying at Humber College for 3 years. Are there many of you Brits in Toronto??!!! I'm keen to meet fellow people like myself who, for some reason or another, are now living in Canada. I'll be looking to find work (I'm a qualified English teacher - TEFL, a qualified massage therapist and also speak fluent Spanish as I've just returned from living in Spain for a number of years) and hope that it won't be too much of a nightmare to find work.

Any advice or tips on work related topics and/or what to do when I arrive would be much appreciated. Should anyone in the Toronto area want to meet for a chat once I've got there, then the coffees are on me!!!!!

Anyway, thanks and hope to hear from some of you!!

Deb


----------

